# Dog crate mansion!



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

In December, when I first got my two boys, I had found a dog crate at the junkyard in very good condition. Of course, I took it home and made a rat cage out of it. After much wire cutting, twisting and bending, and much blood, sweat and tears, it looked somewhat like this.

(my hands were a bloody mess after, but someone had to check for sharp edges, and I wasn't about to let it be the ratties. but ouch)

At 60x44x47cm, it was too small to be ideal so... When I saw an identical pet crate with a discount price at a local store, I had to get it! haha 

So these past few days I have been adapting this second cage and creating a two story mansion for Pop & Stig. Again blood, sweat and tears, but it went much smoother this time around. I guess I had the practice. 

So here is the "final" product:








^ The whole thing as it stands. It is VERY sturdy. I tried to knock it down from every angle and it doesn't even wobble. *proud*








^ Top level aka the sleeping level, where they have all of their favorite hammocks. This is the new cage I got, and you will soon be able to see how much neater it is than my first attempt. haha








^ Bottom level aka playtime level. Their fun stuff is there. And you can't see it well but behind the hammock there is a bicycle basket full to the brink with newspaper, that they LOVE to dig in - a new addition that was approved of. Their water and veggies bowl is there also, to keep them moving. (the only reason the food bowl is on top is because I think it's a pretty bowl. ;D)


There's improving to do: I definitely want to make a whole new beautiful and colorful set of hammocks for them once I get the right fabrics. I really don't like the decor right now... Another thing is the galvanized chicken wire. Probably not the best option. I used it cause I had it, but when it needs changing I want a more attractive, safer and durable option, for sure.
And toys. I wanna build up a collection of colorful stuff to hang everywhere!

Oh, and I'm using mats for cage liners. It was once mentioned that in Sweden people use 4kr (very cheap) Borris IKEA mats for their rats cages, and while that was news to me I figured "hey, I'm in Sweden so why not try?". I found these at another store called Jysk, costing 5kr, and they work great. My boys show no interest in either chewing or getting under them. Success!



It would be great if you could share your thoughts on it, and if you have any ideas to make it better do send them my way!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow! That's so cool! Looks not much smaller than my DCN! Your rats are lucky to have such a hard working owner who puts that much effort into them. I love making hammocks! I make no sew hammocks. I recently made three hammocks of different sizes and attached them all together to make a pyramid type hammock. They love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I have one of those hammocks! the pink one on top. (they were in it! haha) the Boys love it, but not as much as they love the L-shaped open hammock next to it. it's been their fav from day 1. :3

I wanna make them every sort of design I can fit in there, to see what they prefer. They're so picky!
I think I've found my fabric, and soon it'll be awesome.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Hehehe. They also love that hammock. Sometimes, if the cloth on the top shelf is to big they pull some down and make a bed. They also love plain boxes with a blanket in it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing! I'd be useless at something like that...i can't even put together shop-bought rat cages with instructions!  What's the name of the little brown guy in the second picture? He's so cute!


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! That's Awesome!

I think we have an old cat cage somewhere from the days when my mom bred cats, I may have to find it and do something like this


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, thanks! 
I'm quite proud myself, but I guess I needed the approval to trust it as a job well done. haha  




Jess <3 said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I'd be useless at something like that...i can't even put together shop-bought rat cages with instructions!  What's the name of the little brown guy in the second picture? He's so cute!



That's Stig! (I call him Stiggy) 










He's the cute, outgoing, crazy rat. Pop is the pretty, calm and sleepy one. I melt every time I look at my boys. :3


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry for double posting, but here's a new addition to the cage, which I found at a thrift shop:









Stiggy groomed it, and Poppy peed on it. I guess it's part of the mischief now...


----------

